# Kalori Kuba - Rear habitation heater - Help PLease



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
We have a 2006 Benimar and have a Kalori Kuba Heater www.kalori-sa.com in the rear under the double dinette, we use it to heat the back when travelling. Now the problem is that it had a slight leak from one of the thick black hoses from the rear and since we are going away tomorrow we thought we would take the broken jubilee clip off and replace. However we have now broken the plastic bit it is attached too - Oops. To try and get us away tomorrow we were hoping we might be able to isolate the heater however the water coming from the hose has blue coolant in it and we are now thinking it is linked in to the engines coolant system - is that correct or is an isolated system? 
I would be soo grateful for some help since it is dripping everywhere.

Thanks
Viks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You are I suspect "Stuffed!!"

By the sound of it this heater is run off the engine, does it ONLY work when the engine is running and has warmed up? If so theres your answer.

By the sounds of it that is the case. You will therefore need to isolate your heater It has an inlet and an outlet hose. The best temporary measure would be to get a couple of old spark plugs to stick in the end of each hose (threaded end into the hoses) and jubilee clip the hose around it.

Good luck 

( I could of course be wrong but I am fairly confident!)


----------



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
You are correct, we are stuffed, the boiler just blew a fuse as well! Someone is telling us not to go away....
So If I get some old spark plugs, jubilee clip the hose round, its isolated and then I will have to top up the water/coolant in the engine compartment, that should mean its good to go?
Cool, will get on to it.
Ta 
Viks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

it could be that its not connected but like alde system thats separate from the fresh water system and has anti-freeze in it to stop it freezing in winter, in which case you could still get away but might be a bit cold unless you've got another source of heating.

Joe


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

If this is a heat exchanger type which I think it maybe, it takes the heat from the engine so is linked the the cooling system, the same as the cab heater.
I would suggest that it is part of the coolant distribution system and to close the inlet and outlet may stop the coolant flow around the engine. 
A piece of plastic or copper pipe linking the inlet and outlet hoses maybe a better solution.

Pete 8)


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

apxc15 said:


> If this is a heat exchanger type which I think it maybe, it takes the heat from the engine so is linked the the cooling system, the same as the cab heater.
> I would suggest that it is part of the coolant distribution system and to close the inlet and outlet may stop the coolant flow around the engine.
> *A piece of plastic or copper pipe linking the inlet and outlet hoses maybe a better solution*.
> 
> Pete 8)


That would be my approach as well. Keep it circulating. I would think a couple of spark plug 'bungs' would leak out of the threads anyway, no matter how much you tightened the clips on them.


----------



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
Yes this heater definately only works when the engine is heated. It makes more sense probably to join the inlet with the outlet to keep the whole coolant system flowing - any more thoughts?
Viks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any such system is in addition to the engines cooling system. 

Otherwise it would cause all sorts of problems in the summer when the ADDITIONAL heater was NOT required. 

Think about the actual cab heater, does your vehicle overheat in the summer when you dont use it? No :roll:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The cab heater's normally in the coolant bypass loop which must remain open for the thermostat to function correctly.

I suspect your additional heater's in the same circuit. I'd not go blocking off the ends of the hoses unless you've checked where they're connected to. 

On what you've provided I'd go for joining the ends.

(No wish to contradict previous posts, just my £0.02)

D.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

can you not attach a small domestic radiator to the pipe work instead of a copper pipe thne you could have some form of heating in the back


----------

